# Just used snow chains for first time -but not in the snow!



## cal22mx (Sep 14, 2009)

Was at a motocross event on Sunday gone - You generally have to park in a field that gets very muddy with only 1 entrance/exit The guy at the gate said park where the motorhome stops!! I could see everyone was parked all over the place- here goes slowly does it - managed 50 foot before lost traction to the mud

Many a time i have been pulled out of these fields by tractors The front wheel drive with no lsd makes it impossible to get any traction, even with so called traction control fitted.

When we changed motorhomes this year the previous owner had left in it a set of snow chains- he said he bought them for a skiing trip but never used them.

Well it took me best the part of a hour to get them on, with lots of onlookers doubting if it would work. Not easy at all but I had a hammer and scewdriver to hand- I can get anything to fit!!!

Well as all where leaving I pulled away -amazing grip- pulled my 5 tonne fwd no problem- out the gate passing all the ones spinning getting deeper and deeper - Cue the royal wave and beep beep 

Got home quicker that day 

So I would get youself a set- well worth the money 


Mal


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I'm humming and haaaing about getting a set, more for mud than snow.

After your experience it looks like a worthwhile purchase.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

how much is a set these days, I too have been a stick in the mud :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Kev.


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

£68 in Halfords....might not be big enough so perhaps a little more.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> how much is a set these days, I too have been a stick in the mud :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Kev.


£50-£150

Don't even look at Thule, if you are of a sensitive disposition!!


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I have a set in the shed, used once on a Sherpa van, can't remember the tyre size but must be similar size to euro motorhome

cheap to good home

Loddy


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

when all else fails snow chains can help in the mud but they make a hell of mess of the field 

If your stuck on a camp site or CL/CS then I would still approach the owner in case they have a tractor or 4x4 available before using snow chains 


reducing tyre pressure is said to work though I have never tried that


----------



## Dick1234 (Jun 15, 2008)

I have a set of chains that can go to a good home. 

Be careful though. These are for mud only, not suitable for snow.

They fit round the tyre and through the holes in the wheels, two of these for each wheel. They will give you enough purchase to haul you out of the mud (mind the CC Warden will not thank you for messing up the bowling green!! Don't use these sites). 

You can tighten them and lock them off. Free to a good home. fit my wheels on the Burstner 747 so will fit most campers of this size and smaller.

I live in Rugby but travel the M40, M4, A34 and the south coast from Portsmouth through to Weymouth regularly so can sort of deliver by prior arrangement so far as it is not too far of my route for day.

Never had to use them, fitted winter tyres after I was given them but they look like they will help in a sticky situation.

Regards

Dick


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

These look pretty good for £47

snow chains

Trevor


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

I bought a set of Spikes Spiders a few years ago having got stuck on wet grass & muddy fields a few times. They come with a sort of bayonet disk attachment which stays on the front wheels permanently, so you can slot the chain assembly on fairly quickly when required. However, they still make a mess churning up the grass, then have to be brought back in the 'van when covered in mud afterwards. I've been looking at M&S (mud & snow a.k.a. all season) grade tyres, has anyone any experience of those and do they work?
cheers
Roger


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

I would advise if purchasing snow chains to have a practice fitting them. When you try for the first time in -10 conditions and it takes an hour + to fit them for something after a few go's you could do in 10 minutes.

Bit like an awning, each time it gets easier and easier again.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We bought our Snow chains from HERE

We got Konig T2 245 Snow Chains, not cheapest but good quality and with a bit of practice less than 10 minutes to fit the pair.

We used them last week in deep snow when we got stuck. With the chains on it was easy to get going.

I have not used them in mud yet but carry them all the time just enase.

Richard...


----------

